

Ask HN: Whats the HN equivalent for Europe? - Jedi_Vik

I'm trying to start/create relationships with individuals (Dev's and Hackers alike) within Europe (Eastern Europe mainly).<p>Anyone have any cool spots or locations that I should reach out to? I'm looking into Croatia, Serbia, Germany, and Romania specifically.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
qompiler
<http://zkombinator.com/>

~~~
randomchars
Is this real or just a weird joke?

~~~
krapp

        <!--
         __________________________ 
        | this is obviously a joke |
         -------------------------- 
                \   ^__^
                 \  (oo)\_______
                    (__)\       )\/\
                        ||----w |
                        ||     ||
    
        This website is not affiliated with or endorsed by in any way by either
        the Samwer brothers or YCombinator.
        -->

~~~
randomchars
I didn't even think to check for comments in the page source, thank you.

But it's far from obvious. One of the cloned services listed is Pinterest.
Have a look at these [1][2][3] sites. All three of them were made by Hungarian
companies and [1] was financed by one of the largest media companies in the
country[4]. So something like Zkombinator is not that big a step from what is
already going on.

[1]: <http://www.bigin.hu/>

[2]: <http://tuzd.be/>

[3]: <http://kirak.at/>

[4]: <http://www.sanomamedia.hu/sanobp_english/>

~~~
krapp
Sure, but still calling it "Zkombinator" is a bit on the nose.

~~~
listaware
On german keyboards the Y & Z are swapped around, so I guess that's where that
bit came from. And kombinator is the German for combinator I guess.

------
Peroni
It used to be <http://hackful.eu/> but that appears to be down.

~~~
Jedi_Vik
Very interesting! Thanks!

------
lifeisstillgood
As a European, I say HN is the European equivalent of HN.

Now there may not be a French language or German language equivalent, but then
again there are a lot of non native English speakers in here anyway

